# tying bands to pouch jig



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw a Geko video where a guy was using something like this to tie with and thought I had to make me one. I know I posted this somewhere else, but I thought it was worth making a separate post for just the jig. It works very well and makes the job much simpler. I just wanted to make sure others saw it in case they might want to make one for themselves.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

what kind of clamps are those?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I found them at Harbor Freight. They have a base that screws down to a table top and the clamp tip is adjustable in and out and up and down for tension and position. They clamp by going over center on the push down lever. They even have different sizes of them.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Good looking jig Smitty! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bleachbone said:


> what kind of clamps are those?


Toggle clamps,

This is a great idea


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Best looking jig I've seen yet!
Here's the link if anyone is planning on making one, I known I am.
Toggle Clamp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really need to make a jig. I bet tying with a jig helps band life.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy clampdown power Batman! That should keep the dreaded "pouch" pop down to zero! (I hate when that happens, always freaks me out... lol)


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

AHA!!! Another reason to head to the workshop!  Great Job...I was just wondering about why one has to stretch the band while tying the pouch on, then tried it without stretching, and all became clear.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet jig! I will absolutely be making one of those. Thanks!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work, it looks like a professional set up very well made.
Martin


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

this is useful!!







very good


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

What are those two pieces on either side of the cutout, that the bandset sits on?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Leather for the rubber tips of the clamps to push into. I just thought this would be better than plain wood.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Xtra hands, that is super. A Super Jig.


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

smitty said:


> Leather for the rubber tips of the clamps to push into. I just thought this would be better than plain wood.


Thanks. Who doesn't have scrap leather unfit for pouches, I know I do.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

now that's fancy!


----------

